# Futter für Method Feeder



## Zenno1985 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo wollte am We mal mit dem Method Feeder fischen !
Könntet ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps fürs Futter und für die Konsistenz des futteres geben ? Das wäre mir eine große hilfe finde hier im board nähmlich keine Tipps und mischungen ! Oder kann ich da einfach das selbe Futter Dran kneten wie beim Feedern nur mit einen paar Partikeln zusätlich?
Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futter für Method Feeder*

Also mit Partikel würde ich sehr sparsam sein. Sie unterbrechen die Bindung und es kann passieren, dass das Futter schon im Flug abfällt.

Es gibt eine Menge fertige Methodpasten von verschiedenen Herstellern. Aber ziemlich teuer.

Da ich für meine Begriffe, mein Geld lieber anders ausgebe, nutze ich gut bindendes Fliesswasserfutter aus dem Stippbereich und versehe es mit meinen Lieblingsaromen.

Das spart ungemein Geld und viel wichtiger ist, ich weiss was drin ist.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futter für Method Feeder*

Einfach nen Beutel Fischmehl kaufen, Grundfutter mit rein, und dann die halbe Küche drauf. Guck in die Schränke und hau rein damit. Paprika, Anis, Chili oder auch süße Sachen sind immer gut. Dann etwas Mais oder zerkleinerte Boilies rein und gut ist. Du musst immer etwas on dem Futter haben was deinem Hakenködergleicht. Fischst du mit Boilies würd ich zerkleinerte Boilies reinmischen, fischst du mit Partikel müssen eben diese Partikel auch im Methodmix enthalten sein.


----------



## stroffel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futter für Method Feeder*

Der nachteil beim method feeder ist, dass das Futter nicht so gut hält wie in einem futterkorb. Prinzipiell geht jede normale Feeder- oder Grundfuttermischung. Ich mische je nach art des Futters ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 paniermehl unter oder mache das Futter einen Tick feuchter als fürs normale Feedern um eine bessere Bindung zu bekommen.


----------



## twint (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futter für Method Feeder*

Hi.

Würde auch nicht zuviele grobe Bestandteile ins Futter machen, da der Mix sonst zu brüchig wird und sich schon beim Wurf verabschieded.

Dann lieber zerbröselte Boilies und Minipellets als PVA Bag mit dranhängen und das Futter lieber etwas passiver auslegen.

Gruß Twint


----------



## Angelsuchti (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futter für Method Feeder*

was auch gut geht ist das pulver von hundetrockenfutter(das was schwimmt, da reicht das billigste), das bindet sehr gut und riecht auch "gut".
einfach in ne Kaffemühle und mahlen. Wenn du keine Kaffeemühle hast kannste auch ein großes Tuch nehmen, eine Handvoll Hundefutter fest darin einwickeln, einen großen Hammer nehmen und wie ein Wilder auf das Paket draufkloppen! Geht auch. Das gewonnene Pulver ist besser als Paniermehl, finde ich. Dazu kannste noch alles mögliche dazumischen, wie schon EuroCarpeR schrieb!


----------



## carpjunkie (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futter für Method Feeder*

nimm mal statt wasser einfach eier,wie beim boilies rollen. dann wird der teig aufjedenfall genug haftung haben


----------



## allrounder11 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futter für Method Feeder*

Stinknormales Feederfutter, das eine wesentlich nässere Konsistenz aufweisen muss, wie beim normalen Feedern.


----------

